# Open beam ceiling and running wire...



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

Alan,

If the top of the beam is exposed but not visible, I would run romex cable along the top of the beam. If visibility cannot be avoided then I would use "wiremold"
http://www.wiremold.com/

As possible, connect to a 15 Amp. circuit so that you can use 14-2 cable, which is easier to work with than 12-2, which is mandatory on all branches of a 20 Amp. circuit.

...Christopher


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Christopher,

Thanks for the advice. I made a home depot run today and got it all in, even painted the wire mold and box brown to match the ceiling. It looks spectacular.

Thanks again!


----------

